# Not new to dr/dp but 1st time I actually blacked out



## Dee1130 (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, I've been dealing wiht dr/dp for about 20 years. I relayed symptoms to a Dr., and this is what he said I had. I never really looked into it until today. Why is today so special??? Because today is the first time I actually passed out/blacked out.

Yes, I did the usual experimental drug thing when I was about 18 - 20 as a lot of other people have done. Didn't like pot so I didn't do it for long. I've had these "episodes" for at least 15 years. I call mine episodes, because they don't happen all the time and it doesn't usually last long, although they always zap all of my energy after they are over.

This morning I was sitting at the computer, just veggings and checking my email. All of a sudden (typical) I can feel it start. I don't know if mine are dr or dp but whatever place I go, it is fuzzy. Sometimes it's as if I'm in a Dr office, other times I'm at work. Anyway, it was getting worse and worse. Next thing I know, there is something on my face and I am trying to get it off. Turns out that it was the carpet on the floor, only it's not on me but I'm on it.

I crashed and burned, I guess you could say. Hearing my husband voice in the background yelling at the cat brought me out a bit more. I then realized that I was on the floor, got up and stretched out on the couch. I was still feeling fuzzy for about 10 more minutes.

I finally assessed the damage. Two sores on my forehead (rug burn I guess from trying to get that thing off my face hehe, one worse than the other), i bit my tongue in 3 places, put a nice gash in my thigh and wrenched my neck.

This happens (the milder version) happens quite a bit in my car when I'm driving and I can usually get myself out of it. How do I do that? Fiddle with the radio channels, start humming to myself, ANYTHING to take my mind off of where it is going. Oh, by the way, I've had anxierty attacks since I was a kid and full out panic attacks for 10 years. i've been on most meds for the panics that are available, finally settling on one that has somehow managed to work for 2 years (I've never lasted longer on the pills for more than ten months until Lexapro).

Anyway, that's my story (or at least all that's coming to me right now. I'm 43 years old, live in Florida, and I can honestly say that the black out/crash and (rug) burn has actually made me nervous. This is NEVER happened to me till today.

Dee


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

You need to see a medical Doctor as soon as possible. I would recomend going to the emergency room right now and describing what happened. Here's some info on seizures:
http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/sym/seizures.htm

M


----------

